# fleas



## bluemini (Oct 9, 2011)

Just though id share how I got rid of fleas in case anyone needs help ,when my dog had them it was hard to find ways to do so .   Anyways :

-first I washed everything and vaccumed
-then I bathed all the dogs in flea and tick shampoo and put them in their crates 
-I kept them in for about 3 days also .
-then I treated the yard with lime and got a pan filled it with water,added dawn soap,
and put a light over it to catch the fleas .
-I then went out and bought frontline SPRAY ,.I have heard many people using the drops say it dosent work . 


  You can then bath the dog again,I used oatmeal shampoo first cause the skin was irritated and then the flea shampoo ,then after they dry I used the spray . That was last month and I havent had a flea yet ! 

  Hope this can help someone ,you can also bathe in dawn dish soap for fleas .


The only down side is that I have 3 dogs,one is 70 pounds or so and the other two are like under 10lbs , the smallest bottle about the size of a pop can is $80 at the cheapest vet here , but it was well worth it


----------



## carolinagirl (Oct 10, 2011)

That method works fine for inside dogs, but won't work at all for outside dogs or the Livestock Guardian dogs.  Frontline stopped working for me a few years ago.  I use Comfortis now, which is a pill you get from the vet.  Each pill is $17 but it keeps fleas off for 6 weeks in the summer and much longer in the winter.


----------



## bluemini (Oct 10, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> That method works fine for inside dogs, but won't work at all for outside dogs or the Livestock Guardian dogs.  Frontline stopped working for me a few years ago.  I use Comfortis now, which is a pill you get from the vet.  Each pill is $17 but it keeps fleas off for 6 weeks in the summer and much longer in the winter.


oops I forgot to mention for inside dogs,sorry .  Around here the pill is $50 each


----------

